

Show HN: Hacker News for Startup Pitches - Minbot

Hey ★ Startup is an online pitching platform that aims to gather an engaged community of startup mentors, investors and entrepreneurs, and give budding startups feedback about their project, idea and pitch technique.<p>See: http://www.heystartup.com
======
kipepeo
If you're looking to get a user base consider listing yourself on Beta List:
<http://betali.st/>

~~~
Minbot
Thanks. However, I think betali.st only accepts startups that are for a better
word not "complete" i.e. in beta stage. In any event, we did submit and didn't
get a response.

------
lsmagalhaes
I signed to AngelList: <https://angel.co/> , so I recommend to you post your
service there too.

~~~
Minbot
Thats a good idea. Thanks

~~~
lsmagalhaes
You're welcome ;)

------
benologist
It needs a way to browse submissions without registering (unless that's
waiting for traction).

~~~
Minbot
As you suggested: <http://www.heystartup.com/hey/pitch/1>

Although currently only one submission - that is ours!

~~~
adam-_-
This just shows the homepage for me?

~~~
Minbot
Sorry, some bugs were in the recent push. Now you should see the video. In
fact new video.

